

Android Ice Cream Sandwich PSD startkit - josefrichter
http://www.androiddesign.info
I've put together some PSD templates based on the newly published Android Design guidelines. Someone might find them useful, feel free to download.
======
manmal
Google should really provide layout drop-in replacements (XML, Nine-patch,
bitmap tiles, selectors, per-element-PSDs) for 2.x Android releases, and some
system to support the grid they started in ICS (48dp element height, 4dp/8dp
spacing,...).

Offtopic: I like how the OP uses Roboto for the site :)

~~~
josefrichter
I guess you can apply the 48dp grid to older android apps as well. The grid is
not about android version, it's about screen sizes and resolution in my view.

~~~
manmal
Yes it works, "dp" are meant to be of the same physical size on all devices
(even though there are badly implemented firmwares where it differs). What I
mean is - these best-practice sizes should somehow be implemented (On ICS,
buttons seem to have a min-width of >= 48dp per default - but there also ought
to be layout helpers for spacing etc.).

------
Karhan
I love this kind of thing and I think this is a good implementation.

I may have misunderstood it but don't the android design guidelines
specifically recommend against using a bottom justified tabs control for 4.0?

------
nextparadigms
Why didn't Google release some standard design resources anyway?

~~~
bnr
There's a graphical layout editor in the Android SDK.

------
cxz
teehan+lax's Android PSD template is definitely worth grabbing too:
[http://www.teehanlax.com/downloads/android-gui-psd-high-
dens...](http://www.teehanlax.com/downloads/android-gui-psd-high-density/)

~~~
josefrichter
Surely they are, but not for Android 4.0.

